# Canon announces new EF SLR lenses



## Todd (Oct 14, 2002)

New 24-70mm f/2.8, 24mm f/2.8 and 28mm f/2.8 lenses announced by Canon.

_LAKE SUCCESS, N.Y., February 7, 2012 – Canon U.S.A., Inc., a leader in digital imaging solutions, today announced two new versions of its coveted Wide Angle Lenses and a new version of its popular 24-70mm Standard Zoom Lens for professionals and photo enthusiasts. The new EF 24-70mm f/2.8L II USM, EF 24mm f/2.8 IS USM and EF 28mm f/2.8 IS USM lenses use a rear focusing system, high-speed CPU, and a powerful ring-type Ultra Sonic Motor (USM) with optimized AF algorithms for faster auto focusing and sharp images. With large apertures these new lenses deliver beautiful, soft backgrounds for superior image quality._

Canon.com


----------



## dstanic (Feb 18, 2012)

I could see the 24-70 II being worth the money if it has IS, which it doesn't unfortunately. Don't get me wrong, I'm sure it will be an amazing piece of glass but it looks more like Canon is just boosting the cost because Nikon's are more expensive.

I am excited about the Tamron 24-70 VC, will be interesting to see how much it will cost and how good the IQ is. The Tokina 70-200 f/4 stabilized lens is also something to get excited about!


----------

